# Canned Broth - Gone Bad?



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Decided to make onion soup from canned beef and chicken broth.

Just started opening jars and pouring it in, about the 4th jar I opened and poured in, it just didn't look right. Jar was still sealed and popped when I took off the lid. Opened up the next jar and it had the same look, took a wiff and it smelled slightly "off". 

Dumped out everything I had poured into the pot and started over.

Each jar was individually checked.

I've never had anything go bad, rules were followed to a T. I obviously took the ultra safe route by dumping the suspect broth.

Any thoughts? Was it really bad? The suspect jars had a miniscule additional fat more, but it was the color that was first noticable. When I say miniscule, I do mean miniscule. It was the difference between say a 1/4 teaspoon total and 1/2 teaspoon.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

What was your broth-recipe and were there any variations between the cannings? Was the same recipe used on all the jars? Was the same chicken used for all the jars? Any veggies used? Any spices used? Was one batch of jars done one month and another batch from another time?


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

It was the beef broth we had an issue with.

Same batch of broth. I have two canners, but I haven't noted which jars come out of which canner. they typically use the exact same amount of burner heat.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Is there a temperature gauge on the canners? 


I noticed on my stove that one burner seems to be very hot and the other one is not quite as such. The one burner that is way too hot burns both sides of pancakes in half the time as what the other burner barely tans one side - and on both, the dial is set at the same #4 position.

Could you be having the same kind of issue where one burner might be hotter than the other or one canner doesn't transfer or hold the heat properly? I dunno - without seeing your setup, I can only make wild guesses as to why this happened to you ...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't know why these are $25 now... I think I used to buy them for $8.99 with a coupon?

http://www.harborfreight.com/infrared-thermometer-93984.html


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Why would I measure the temperature on the outside of the canner. I either have pressure or I don't???


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Please take a peak at this link: http://www.theprairiehomestead.com/2012/12/how-to-can-homemade-stock-or-broth.html

You might find the answers to what you are looking for there ...


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> Please take a peak at this link: http://www.theprairiehomestead.com/2012/12/how-to-can-homemade-stock-or-broth.html
> 
> You might find the answers to what you are looking for there ...


Nothing we're not already doing.

That's what made this so weird. It's not like we're strangers to canning.


----------

